# Harbor Freight dove tail Jig .



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

I got a Harbor Freight Dove tail jig. last summer from a yard sale I paid $15.00 for it and it was never opened . About 2 days ago I made a table for it and tried it out . I was told buy allot of people the I should have saved my money and gotten a Porter cable or some thing like it . That this one is hard to set up and use . I have never made a dove tale in my life . I set it up which was not hard and the first joint I made was a little loose but the second one fit nice . I am looking forward to making some new drawers for my kitchen and when people see them with all new fronts and doors I can say I did that . I will be so cool . 

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It's always nice to use something that you created.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is a good word Mike, I have been intending to get one and your review helps so thank you.


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

No prob. Jerry . It does not have all of the bells and whistles but it works . It only does half blind dovetails .


----------

